# South American biotope vivarium



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I post some of these pics up a few years ago, but a few people asked to see more of the tank again. So here's my largest system..... :wink: 

Full view...









close up...









left side...









and right detail...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

nice!


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

wow that's definitely amazing. How long has that viv been up?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! It's been running about 6 years in varium guises.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you have a list of all the plant species in there? Looks great.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great palnt selection. what size tank is that.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's some of the plants:
At least five species of Selagenella including plana, martensi, eruthropus, emmiliena, 
3 Pleurothalis sp. orchids 
2 Masdevallia sp.
Lepanthes sp.
Lockhartia sp. 
Epipidendron 
tillandsia ionatha
Marcgravia sp. 
Monstera siltepicana? 
Monstera shingle plant 
3 Philodendron species
Anthurium scandens 
A. radicans
A. hookeri?
A. bakeri? and two other strap-leaved ones
Syngonium rayii and the dark green/red underside species
cissus sp.
6 peperomia sp. 
microgramma ferns 
polypodium sp.
tropical grasses 
aquatic and terrestrial mosses and liverworts 

I think the tank is a 75 tall.


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, that's a fantastic vivarium! Nice work.


----------



## herpman (Mar 3, 2008)

This is a very well thought out and created vivarium. I also like that it is similar to a south american rainforest. It is funny because I have my desktop background of a south american rainforest and a lot of the plants you have in your vivarium, so all in all great job.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats what I'm talking about a realistic version of a rain forest floor very good. Is there a water feature in there? None the less a job well done.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great tank!


----------

